# Despachado



## yaya.mx

Alo chic@s, continuando con la traducción de mi constancia de no antecedentes penales, ahora mi duda es el sello de despachado que le pusieron al documento.
Creo que no entiendo bien ni lo que significa en español, así que se me complica aún más la traducción.
Es un sello con el nombre de la institución que expidió el documento, la fecha en que fue expedido, y el texto "DESPACHADO".
Preguntando a amigas que trabajan en Gobierno del Estado me dicen que sería lo contrario de Recibido, es un documento que va en salida de su oficina, pero creo que ni ellas entienden bien el significado de la palabra. 
Entre las traducciones que se me han occurido están:
Consegnato
Rilasciato
Evaso (no me fascina para una constancia de no antecedentes penales  )
Inviato (aunque en realidad me lo entregaron en el momento, no me lo enviaron)

Ustedes qué traducción usarían? 
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Agró

*Consegnato *me suena muy bien, pero mejor espera a ver qué sugieren los nativos.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Mi marido que es un contable me dice que quizás aquí se entiende "evaso" que en italiano técnico significa que uno ha trabajado en ese documento, que está hecho...no sè explicarlo mejor, lo siento.


----------



## woosh

Despachado significa que el texto ya ha sido enviado a su destinatario, que ya se ha terminado de trabajar en él y por consiguiente se despacha o se envía. Es común el uso de "despachar" en áreas administrativas ("documento despachado") y también es común usarlo con correos postales ("ya te despachado la encomienda"). 
No es un verbo ni un uso restrictivo del ámbito legal. 

No sé cuál será la palabra que se usa en Italia para este procedimiento, pero "consegnato" me parece bien.


----------



## Tomby

Yo soy partidario de _rilasciato_, del verbo _rilasciare_ que significa "extender" o "expedir". Ejemplos: "rilasciare un certificato" (extender un certificado), "rilasciare un passaporto" (expedir un pasaporte).


----------



## Geviert

Direi anch'io _rilasciato. __Despachado _si rifererisce a ciò che è stato inviato (tra le autorità) e, a sua volta, burocraticamente eseguito, quindi, nel burocratese si dirà _rilasciato_.

PS _evaso _è colui chi è fuggito dal carcere!


----------



## yaya.mx

jajaja, sí, por eso mismo no me agrada mucho la idea de usar 'evaso', pero si te fijas en la definición:
*evaso*

*[e-và-so] agg., s.*

• *agg.*



*1* Che è fuggito da un carcere
*2* burocr. Che è stato sbrigato
En su segunda acepción como que sí quedaría, no? Pero, igual, no me late mucho usarlo en un acta de no antecedentes penales, no lo vayan a malinterpretar.. jajaja..
A menos que lo tradujera como "pratica evasa" o una cosa así..


----------



## Geviert

_Rilasciato _me parece lo más típico en este caso. _Evaso _puede ser un burocratese de jerga interna, como ya explicado en un comentario, es decir, en el sentido de_ lettere evase_, _archiviare le pratiche evase_.

PS. sin duda "evaso" suena un poco ambiguo. Por ahí que te ponen _ergastolano_, cuidado


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Geviert said:


> Direi anch'io _rilasciato. __Despachado _si rifererisce a ciò che è stato inviato (tra le autorità) e, a sua volta, burocraticamente eseguito, quindi, nel burocratese si dirà _rilasciato_.
> 
> PS _evaso _è colui chi è fuggito dal carcere!




No es así porque, repito,  en italiano se puede entender como "pratica evasa"...yaya.mx tiene razón en esto.


----------



## tiamospagna

En Italia, se usa "Rilasciare" un documento cuando un autoridad emite una certificacion como en este caso, però utilizamos una manera diferente, escribiendo: "Si rilascia il presente documento ai sensi dell'art. .....ad uso....." con fecha y sello del despacho. En este pais se utilizan fecha, sello y solamente la palabra: despachado.

Si tienes che hacer una traducion puedes escribir "Emesso/Rilasciato il (fecha de despachado) da (el nombre del despacho)"


----------



## yaya.mx

De hecho en el texto de la constancia sí viene la fórmula técnica "Para los fines legales que al interesado convengan, se extiende la presente en (lugar y fecha de expedición)".
El sello de despachado es un extra.


----------



## yaya.mx

Espero que no me regañen los moderadores, pero me dió mucha risa y lo quiero compartir con ustedes 
Una amiga me envió su constancia de no antecedentes penales que fue traducida por un perito traductor, y saben cómo tradujo el sello de despachado al que me refiero?
[ TIMBRO DATARIO ILLEGGIBILE ]
Inteligente la mujer..


----------



## Geviert

Tal vez lo _illeggible _se refería solo a la *fecha *del despacho (no al sentido del término "despachado"). La traductora entiende el termino "despachado" en su sentido correcto, es decir, en el sentido de "data di rilascio/invio" (en este caso _illeggibile_).


----------



## Blechi

_*Evaso*_ es la única opción, por poco que te guste.
_Consegnato _no tiene sentido alguno, no se está entregando nada.
_Rilasciato _tampoco tiene sentido, porque no se está expidiendo nada.
_Datario illeggibile_ tampoco lo puedes usar por dos razones:
1. porque no se trata de ningún datario
2. porque parece evidente que sí es legible. Y si una traductora jurada lo ha usado para no traducir algo que se leía, ha sido imprudente y todo lo contrario que inteligente.


----------



## Geviert

_Rilasciato _en el sentido burocrático pertinente de _concesso, _no de _expedir_. Si la traductora jurada no ha puesto "evaso", su motivo tendrá.


----------



## belnita

Coincido con tiamospagna.



tiamospagna said:


> *En Italia, se usa "Rilasciare" un documento cuando un autoridad emite una certificación como en este caso*
> 
> Si tienes che hacer una traducción puedes escribir "*Emesso/Rilasciato il *(fecha de despachado) da (el nombre del despacho)"



Los italianos utilizamos el verbo *<<rilasciare>>* con cualquier tipo de documento o certificado expedido por un ente público o una autoridad; por ejemplo:
_certificato di nascita/residenza/stato civile rilasciato dal Comune_, _passaporto rilasciato dalla Questura, certificato penale rilasciato dalla Procura della Repubblica_; etc.

Como ya te han explicado el verbo *<<evadere*>>,  cuando se usa como transitivo, significa <<sbrigare una  pratica>> pero a mí me parece más adecuado en un contexto  comercial que jurídico-legal: _evadere un ordine cliente, evadere una richiesta, etc._ (Quizás es una  simple casualidad pero fíjate que el marido de dianaprinci sugirió ese verbo y él es contable) oppure _evadere la corrispondenza = rispondere alle lettere_. 

Yo te sugiero que lo traduzcas *<<rilasciato>>*, me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## Blechi

Geviert said:


> _Rilasciato _en el sentido burocrático pertinente de _concesso, _no de _expedir_. Si la traductora jurada no ha puesto "evaso", su motivo tendrá.



Gevierte: tienes razón, pero "despachado" no significa "concesso", significa "fatto/trattato" más correctamente "evaso".



belnita said:


> Coincido con tiamospagna.
> 
> 
> 
> Los italianos utilizamos el verbo *<<rilasciare>>* con cualquier tipo de documento o certificado expedido por un ente público o una autoridad; por ejemplo:
> _certificato di nascita/residenza/stato civile rilasciato dal Comune_, _passaporto rilasciato dalla Questura, certificato penale rilasciato dalla Procura della Repubblica_; etc.
> 
> Como ya te han explicado el verbo *<<evadere*>>,  cuando se usa como transitivo, significa <<sbrigare una  pratica>> pero a mí me parece más adecuado en un contexto  comercial que jurídico-legal: _evadere un ordine cliente, evadere una richiesta, etc._ (Quizás es una  simple casualidad pero fíjate que el marido de dianaprinci sugirió ese verbo y él es contable) oppure _evadere la corrispondenza = rispondere alle lettere_.
> 
> Yo te sugiero que lo traduzcas *<<rilasciato>>*, me parece la mejor opción.


Scusate l'insistenza, ma "Evadere una pratica" è più che mai corretto. E ribadisco "emettere, concedere, rilasciare" NON necessariamente seguiranno un "evadere". Posso evadere una pratica, cioè in spagnolo despachar, ma non accoglierla cioè in spagnolo desestimarla e quindi NON decreto (non dò ordine) che si conceda il documento richiesto.

Riesco a spiegarmi? 
*
*Il marito di Dianaprinci ci ha gentilmente suggerito _evadere_, non perché è un contabile, ma perché evidentemente ha esperienza  e, se questo ti rassicura: io sono un Funzionario con la f maiuscola (que non es en castellano un funcionario), lavoro in campo da lustri e sono sicura di quello che ho detto.


----------



## Geviert

Blechi: se sei una funzionaria e lavori in campo da lustri, allora sai che la prima regola della netiquette è non gridare.

Nessuno ha messo in dubbio ciò che Dianaprinci ha suggerito. Abbiamo proposto semplicemente altre varianti in modo che la persona che ha chiesto abbia più elementi di giudizio. Dal mio punto di vista, il timbro con la dicitura "evaso" lo troverari benissimo, come infatti spieghi bene, tra le comunicazioni burocratiche interne, ad esempio, tra te (funzionaria) e il marito di Diana (funzionario), ma mai "d'altra parte dello sportello" cioè tra di noi, comuni mortali. Sono d'accordo, quindi, con il burocratese, ma nell'ambito della traduzione in questione sarei d'accordo con belnita e ancora di più con ciò che lascia capire il traduttore giurato, ovvero: timbro _datario_, quindi data in primis, poi nel senso più specifico di rilascio (cfr. Belnita).

PS. per rendere l'idea: _rilasciato, concesso _da un'autorità a un cittadino (dall'alto verso il basso).


----------



## Blechi

Scusa Geviert: mi dispiace di averti dato la sensazione di gridare, anche se la tentazione è stta forte, visto che parlando con tono normale non mi sembra di aver fatto chiarezza.
Ci riprovo (sempre a bassa voce)

despachado : evaso
expedido : rilasciato
otorgado : concesso

Mr X vuole solicitar/richiedere la cittadinanza italiana
Quando avrà presentato/interpuesto la sua domanda,
la domanda/solicitud verrà trattata ed evasa/se despacharà
Forse verrà respinta/se desestimarà
o forse la sua domanda verrà accolta/se estimarà e quindi la cittadinanza concessa/otorgada

Si concede la cittadinanza, si rilascia il passaporto, si concede l'autorizzazione a permanere sul territorio nazionale, si rilascia il permesso di soggiorno numero ...

Màs clarito imposible. Torno alle mie scartoffie.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Blechi, la tua spiegazione era già ineccepibile, non c'era il bisogno di ripeterla di nuovo. Per il resto, non è stato proposto di tradurre _despachado _con concesso. 

 Poiché sei tra gli addetti ai lavori, magari ci possiamo capire con una domanda. Ti chiedo:

è possibile che, in una domanda di cittadinanza italiana, un cittadino straniero riceva un documento *finale *(quindi, non riferito all'iter interno) con il _timbro _di "evaso"? Grazie.


----------



## honeyheart

Chicos, en mi opinión, Blechi tiene razón, la traducción apropiada es "evaso".  Creo que los demás están confundiendo dos sentidos distintos del verbo "despachar" (pueden leer sus varias acepciones en el diccionario).  Las traducciones sugeridas, a saber: _consegnato, rilasciato, inviato, emesso, concesso_, no son correctas, porque en este caso, que el documento fue "despachado" no significa que ya fue entregado al solicitante, sino que es un trámite ya cursado.

Para mayor precisión:


Geviert said:


> ... il timbro con la dicitura "evaso" lo troverari benissimo, come infatti spieghi bene, *tra le comunicazioni burocratiche interne*, ma mai "d'altra parte dello sportello" cioè tra di noi...


¿Pero quién dijo que este sello está destinado a las personas del otro lado del mostrador? Yo entiendo que es un sello que le pone al documento el empleado que se encargó de elaborarlo, para notificar internamente que él ya finalizó la gestión del mismo.

La distinción puede verificarse en uno de los posts de yaya.mx:


Geviert said:


> La traductora entiende el termino "despachado"  en su sentido correcto, es decir, en el sentido de *"data di  rilascio/invio"*.





yaya.mx said:


> De hecho en el texto de la constancia sí viene  la fórmula técnica "Para los fines legales que al interesado convengan,  se extiende la presente en (*lugar y fecha de expedición*)".  El sello de  despachado es un extra.


----------



## Geviert

> Creo que los demás están confundiendo dos sentidos distintos del verbo  "despachar" (pueden leer sus varias acepciones en el diccionario).  Las  traducciones sugeridas, a saber: _consegnato, rilasciato, inviato, emesso, concesso_,  no son correctas, porque en este caso, que el documento fue  "despachado" no significa que ya fue entregado al solicitante, sino que  es un trámite ya cursado.



Hola Honey, las dos acepciones del término _despachado _son claras (igual en el caso del término _evaso_). Nos preguntamos sobre la _pertinencia _(no sobre el significado) de una acepción o la otra, según la pregunta puesta: traducir en italiano el sello de "despachado" en una constancia de antecedentes* ya entregada* al destinatario (sí significa que ya fue entregado al solicitante). Sobre el significado, Diana y Blechi (que afirman conocer o ser del sector, la segunda en particular) ya dieron una explicación definitiva, Blechi en particular, según el *iter interno* (cfr. #19). Algo que tú también subrayas. Sobre la  pertinencia del término al documento ya entregado al solicitante, tenemos, en cambio, el caso de una traductora jurada (a la cual, veo, han desacreditado al vuelo, sin más) y una pregunta (la mía a Bechi) sin respuesta hasta ahora ("el silencio otorga" dice el refrán ). En efecto:



> Mr X vuole solicitar/richiedere la cittadinanza italiana
> Quando avrà presentato/interpuesto la sua domanda,
> la domanda/solicitud (1) *verrà trattata ed evasa*/se despacharà
> Forse verrà respinta/se desestimarà
> o forse la sua domanda verrà *accolta*/se estimarà e quindi la cittadinanza *concessa*/otorgada e il documento corrispondente verrà *(2) rilasciato*.



Pregunto de nuevo: ¿puede ir el timbre de "evaso" (1) en un documento final (*italiano*) ya accolto e concesso, quindi "rilasciato" al solicitante (2)? Se note el salto lógico en el iter burocrático. Lo que Blechi, al parecer, olvida es que la constancia con el sello en cuestión la concedió una autoridad mejicana (presumo). En LA, muchos sellos "extras" (internos) aparecen en los documentos finales. En algunos trámites en Italia, una parte del formulario, modulo etc. está reservada al burocratese interno y puede aparecer (diría raramente) algún "rastro" del iter interno correspondiente. Por este motivo preguntaba a Blechi que me confirme si sería así también en Italia. Generalmente il rilascio presupone todo el iter correspondiente y se refleja en un documento final. En este sentido "el sello de despachado es un extra", sí, pero en ese certificado de antecedentes mejicano. La traductora jurada citada sabe que la constancia ya fue evasa/despachada por lo tanto la considera (lógicamente) ya rilasciata. Que el "timbro datario" (porque eso es, dado que el rilascio siempre está relacionado con una fecha) sea ilegible o no, en el caso de Yaya, ya es otra pregunta.


----------

